# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Liberty buttons and lapel pins

## revned

*[UPDATE 10/17/2013]* Out of employment right now due to health issues. Working on getting this business up and running in order to work for myself, so any purchases you make with me will go directly toward this goal. I have just recently started an ebay account to sell some of the collectibles I have acquired over the years to help fund these two goals of mine. I have things like M&M candy dispensers, sports memorabilia, video games, and so on including the liberty-related items that I plan to sell through my official website once it is up and running. You can find the items from my ebay account here for the time being: http://www.ebay.com/sch/revnedw/m.ht...1&_ipg=&_from=  [Update]

I am in the works of making a small liberty-based merchandise business for myself. I have many ideas that I plan to implement, many of them being my own original ideas. For the time being, I am working with what I expect to sell just to make enough to get this business kicking and ensure that I am working for myself rather than slaving for some other company that I cannot bring myself to support for various reasons, main reason being health concerns. So, any business you bring to me would benefit me and would be greatly appreciated!

Right now the products I have are limited to buttons and lapel/hat pins but I plan to expand into t-shirts, bumper stickers, patches, and even products not just limited to liberty or merchandise; but for the most part all of my products will have a touch of liberty.

Typical pin-back buttons are listed on my ebay account right now for $4 each, but if you email me with the word "liberty" I will reduce the cost to $3. If you buy more than one, each button thereafter is $2 each; after you purchase 5 they are $1 each. I also have the R3VOLution lapel/hat pins available for $6 each. Shipping for these items is around $2, depending on the size of your order this cost _may_ increase.

*Pin-Back Buttons:*

Don't Tread On Me:


End The Fed:


R3VOLution:


Ron Paul R3VOLution:



*Lapel/Hat Pins:*



These Lapel/hat pins are high quality, made of metal, and coated with polished silver. Dimensions are approximately 2 in. x 1/4 in. or 5 cm. x 1/2 cm.

Email me at revnedjw@mail.com if you have any questions or plan to purchase anything outside of my ebay listings. For now I accept paypal, cash sent through the mail, and Western Union.

----------


## revned

Bump for the update.

I am truly sorry if I break any rules by bumping my thread.

New link to buy the REVOLution Lapel/Hat pins on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261325979902...84.m1555.l2649

----------

